# What's Best for Canister Filters?



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

Years ago, I used 2 Marineland Magnum 350 canister filters (for a 75 gal tank) that were simple to operate and gave good service.

I've returned to the hobby after a long absence, and the current design of these filters is very disappointing. The media container (which used to be one piece with a lid) is now a fold up piece with a separate screen. The trouble is that the fold up piece doesn't stay together and the screen falls out while I'm trying to fill it. Guess I need about 4 more hands to hold this contraption together .

What do you recommend, these days, for canister filters? Or is there another type of filter that I should consider. I've tried power filters, but they don't seem to move enough water.

Many thanks.

Rockylou


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You'll get lots of answers on this one. IMO, the top of the lines are the Eheims, hands down. If money is an issue, I would look into the Rena's, and then down on from there. I'm sure you'll get other opinions on this.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like the Rena Filstar XPs. They can't be beat for cost and availability of filter media. You can go to your local big box fish store and get the supplies.

I just got to Eheims. I haven't had them long enough to tell, but I do like the flow and the size. The scuttle-butt is that they are the best...


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

You guys are the best. Thanks for the opinions.

LOL, after fooling with that media container all afternoon, I either need a blood pressure pill or a Jack Daniels.

Rockylou


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Rena XP's are very nice. If you can upgrade a bit, the Fluval FX5 is REALLY nice.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally, the 3 best are the:
1. Eheim Classic
2. Eheim Classic
3. Eheim Classic


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, Eheim Classics!!!!
:clap2:


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with the Eheims.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I love my Eheim. <3


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

well i love my XP3


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

The Marineland Magnum went back to the LFS today. If I hadn't used the old model Magnum's, I wouldn't be as critical of the new "cost reduced" version. It's too bad that new design is such a mess.

Eheim, huh? OK, I'll check 'em out. LFS doesn't sell Eheim, so I'll need to find an online dealer.

Thanks again.

Rockylou


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

freydo said:


> well i love my XP3


Ooops. Sorry, Freydo. Just saw your post.

LFS doesn't sell Rena, either.

What are Rena's pro's and con's?

Rockylou


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Other have said it already, but I love my EHEIM. It always keeps the water crystal clear, and is completely silent. There's no fish in the tank though .


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Rockylou...I would almost bet you would get a better deal online anyways vs the local fish stores


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah look on Ebay, Craigslist, Aquabid. They'll have better prices. Or, I've even seen some good ones in the For Sale/Trade section on the forum that have good prices.
It may sound cheap, but I've noticed that everything in this hobby could be done cheeper then the commercial way, and still just as good. It seems like there's always a cheeper DIY method, or people selling their old items, people making products for 10x less then the brand names, etc. You just have to take some time to look before you go out and buy it.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

People sell them here from time to time.


----------



## AquaVu (Nov 30, 2007)

I've changed from 2 Magnum 350 to 2 Rena XP3 and couldn't be happier. We love our new XPs.


----------



## Makoto (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes Eheim Classic is the best, the quality of the Eheim is excellent, the Germans really know how to design and pictures don't do it justice, when you see it in person you know it's quality... had i Fluval and it was utter rubbish,

If you're rich go for the Eheim pro 3 electronic "drool"


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks to all for the info. Very helpful.


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

AquaVu said:


> I've changed from 2 Magnum 350 to 2 Rena XP3 and couldn't be happier. We love our new XPs.


AquaVu,

What size is your tank with the Rena's? How is the "flow" compared to the Magnums?


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought my







Eheim 2213 on eBay 2 months ago and just ordered an







Eheim 2215 yesterday. Both the links show the sellers that I bought from. I liked the prices and the service.

I hope I'm not out of line for posting the links of the sellers. If I am, please let me know.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I have the Rena XP2 and am quite pleased with it. The throughput is quite strong even though the baskets are full of sponge material and floss and the output hose is connected to a co2 reactor made of 2" x 14" PVC. The XP2 is installed on a 46 Gallon Bowfront tank. I use after-market filter floss and I like the fact that it easier to cut square than round such as the Classics would require. Not sure if the throughput ratings are comparable but the Renas appear to have stronger pumps. The Rena hose disconnect is one lever and is designed so that you can't accidentally drain the hoses when the lever is disengaged from the filter.

My two cents.


----------



## perrycus (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok so I've been reading this thread and have gotten some good insight as to which brands to start with. However I still have some questions pertaining to canister filters. I've heard that for a planted tank with fish your pump should turn over the water 8 times per hour. Does anyone agree/disagree? Also, does that theory change with canister filters? In other words, does it have to turn at such a high rate since it is a much better filter than HOB? I hope that makes sense to someone. 



P.S. I'm a newbie and I love this site!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

The key is for good water circulation, you can always supplement your filter with power heads such as koralias. The key is to distribute CO2 and fertz through the tank.


----------



## perrycus (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok thanks! I'll keep my eye on ebay for a good price on an eheim classic.


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

Bosmahe1, thanks for the Rena info .

Those look like they'd be user friendly.

Something with good "flow" that's user friendly would work for me.

Still looking, though. I'd like to check out an Eheim 'cause they get good reviews, but no one around here sells them.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

You would probably get a better deal online than in any fish store anyways. Check out some online places or even google it.

BigAlsOnline.com usually has pretty good deals on equipment


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I love my Rena Filstars... Easy to setup due to great instructions, prime easily, easy to take apart to clean & maintain, nice size trays for media.

I never buy equipment from my LFS, because the prices on line are usually half the cost. I order from Big Als the majority time, since they have the best prices that I have found.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I use 2 Marineland C-series canisters. I've had both for almost a year now w/ no probs.

Everyone else seems to have good luck w/ Eheims. I've had 4 and none of them have been what you would call trouble free. I suppose I'm just unlucky.

Charlie


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Charlie,

Where did you buy your Jebo R8120?


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I got from my brother in law's hookup. He says the US distributor told him it was the only one in the US bu the guy likes to exaggerate so who knows.

Charlie


----------



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2009)

What about the after market filters that are comparible in ability to the Eheim? On eBay they have a no name filter with 4 media baskets that cycles 317-360 gph. The ability of this filter is better to that than of the Eheim's but I'd imagine it would be a sacrifice in value due to the "name brand" status. Part availablity is also important I assume. However, if it comes down to the actual price of it all, this "odyessa" filter sells for approx. $65 while the Eheim, new is around $230. Any thoughts....


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

The Odyssea filters I've seen are pretty cheap feeling. The plastic for the filter body feels flimsier than the Eheims and that alone makes me wary.

That being said, I've read of people using them w/ no problems and people having nothing but issues with them.

It all depends on how big of a gamble you're willing to take.

Charlie


----------



## greenman (Nov 4, 2006)

I asked the Question "What's the best Canister filter" a while ago on APC. What I learned from the gang is this, almost every canister out there has it's own set of fans. Most canisters seem to do more than an adequate good, however there appears to be no more faithful set of groupies than those associated with the Eheim Classics. That said, I ended up with an Eheim ECCO because I wanted to support my local fish store. So, I'm not a part of the popular crowd, but the unit runs great and I've never had a problem. In the end, I'd say be smart and do your homework, but you might want to consider your local pet/fish store when making your decision, they could use your business, remember they are a dying breed in this age of internet and big box pet centers.

Greenman


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

trackhazard said:


> I use 2 Marineland C-series canisters. I've had both for almost a year now w/ no probs.
> 
> Everyone else seems to have good luck w/ Eheims. I've had 4 and none of them have been what you would call trouble free. I suppose I'm just unlucky.
> 
> Charlie


I reluctantly bought one from a friend because I needed one that weekend to set up a tank and there was no other option then getting the C-260 (220 - 240 whatever it is) for $50 (which ended up being a STEAL) or go to an lFS and pay over $150 for something.
IT WAS THE BEST FILTER BUY I HAVE EVER MADE
I COULDN"T BE HAPPIER. I will now go for these before anything else.

I have a buddy that got the big one and he said the flow was stronger then the XP4's, of course you can control the flow.

I think these are the STURDIEST filters around today, they are very thick and beefy.
Another plus is ALL BLACK parts for intake / outflow. They don't come with alot of good media (activated carbon and bio balls which I don't use) but you can usually pick them up on e-bay for pretty cheap.

I have never used Eheim's, I know those that love and live by them and then others that buy them to see what all the hype is and are very disappointed.

Anyone that went from XP's to Eheim's just don't like eheims and think the cost was not justified.
Those that go eheim, usually never go anything else.

I also LIKE MY FLUVAL'S very a whole bunch.
I hate my XP's, but they were so darn cheap (a year and half ago, they have since adjusted to market value)


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

goalcreas said:


> I have never used Eheim's, I know those that love and live by them and then others that buy them to see what all the hype is and are very disappointed.
> 
> Anyone that went from XP's to Eheim's just don't like eheims and think the cost was not justified.
> Those that go eheim, usually never go anything else.


What are you talking about????

Can you link to people post describing there transition from ehiem to rena and thinking the ehiems aren't worth it? I suppose if you havn't used a product you shouldn't pass judgment on it at the very least try and comment especially when its wrong.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Goalcreas,

Curious, why do you prefer Fluvals over Rena XPs? Initiallly, I bought an XP2 for the price, $75.00 I think. I really like the filter but the prices they charge now, might make me rethink buying another. Eheim Classics might be more cost effective now days but, exchanging filter material looks like it would be such a hastle.


----------

